# NHSP info Please !!!



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello, I am new to this forum and signed up for informational purposes. I have been a civil service police officer for 10 years now and I thinking of making the jump to NHSP. ( or atleast trying ). Does anyone have any information about NHSP I.E Would I have to attend the academy again ? How do they determine the hiring process ? The shifts ?

Any feedback to this matter will be greatly appreciated.

Posted Wed 23 Jun, 2004 10:31:

O and BTW, I got on when I was 21 so I am still a young pup in that aspect !!! lol


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I believe you have to go through their 3 month academy. I know for the cities and towns full time out of state cops only have to attend a 200 hour const. and criminal law courses, not sure if same rule applies to the NHSP. The state troopers attend the same academy with other municipal police recruits. 
The test is pretty tough. When I took it there was not a big turn out of people. The test had math problems, grammar, spelling, reading comprehension, and analogies. They grade your test right there, if you pass you will be invited to take the PAT in the afternoon. Running on that indoor track *sucked * big time. I think 17 times around = 1.5 miles. They have strict eye requirements though, many people were turned away at the door due to their eyesight. Thats why not to many people apply. Many fail the exams as well. 
NHSP is a top notch unit, very squared away and organized. They jumped all over people that showed up to the test unorganized. The pay rate isn't the same as MA. they make alittle less, but it all works out in the end. only tax up there is real estate tax, which you get whacked on. They don't dance around the fire and do a song and dance like Civil Service does here, pretty straight forward and fast moving process.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Got a buddy on the job with me, used to work in NH, asked him kind of the same things. He also said they are good to go, but riding around near the Canadian border gets really cold and really boring.


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks alot for the fast reply gotta love police 

I already sent in the application, and they sent back the medical form I have to bring on one of the date alloted. The test I am not really to concerned with and the PAT is really no problem either. I am more concerned on the shifts. Right now we do swing shifts ( nights ) which is killing my body, and that I am an african american police officer and what it is like in the NH area. ( not a real big deal )


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

My Academy class President got laid off from Taunton PD and went up to NHSP. He stayed up there for 4 months and hated it. He was in the northernmost barracks on mids. He told me that sitting on the side of the highway in the middle of the night isn't all it's cracked up to be.He is a real pro-active guy and he is now back down here in Mass loving it....I guess it's what you make of it......


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Pick the NHSP barracks you don't want to be at- that's the one you'll be stationed at.
6/3 schedule 8.5 hr day, good pay/bennies, but the sitting up in Nowhere, NH sucks. 
3 month FTO, then you get a car- far, far away. Yea, you can bet you'll be on mids for some time. 

Beyond that, great group of guys/girls. Very professsional/squared away. If you don't mind the (lack of) work, you'll probably like it. Also lots of opportunity within the department. 

Hope we all could help.


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks , that helps alot. I think I am going to go for it. Wish me luck on the test and PAT


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Best of luck; I'm not sure when the test is; but they may have you run on the indoor track. If they do the best way to train for that is to run around a indoor basketball court. If its during th summer they might have you run outside. They actually lose 25% of their cadets due to the failure of running.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The lateral process for NH police is 100Hr law package. Since there is only one academy in NH you woul donly have to that 100Hr law package and yuo would be certified for any police dept in NH.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

NHSP..............Here's what I know.
I had a couple friends go, on the same premise as you. Unfortunately, both quit within six months of starting. Its ALOT different there. 
As I understand it, you end up patrolling small one officer (if you are luck) towns and towns with no police at all, near the canadian border. Living in the barracks was mandatory in your first year, which meant that they made you work when ever they needed you. 
Tickets and arrests are highly encouraged by the command staff. Stats are very important up there. Not necessarily a bad thing, except for the fact that you are doing all of your own arraignments (no court officers/prosecutors). Also, court is scheduled on the trooper's days off, which means that you don't see many days off. 
NHSP is a very paramilitary organization......and as such, squared away in terms of uniforms, equipment, etc. But as I hear it, they are about twenty years behind Mass in they way they do things. If you REALLY want to book fatals and "deer struck" calls, then its the place for you. Afterall, there are thousands of people who would give their left arm for your position at the FRPD> 
Just my two cents. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

